# I Got In!!



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Just found out today...I'm now officially a member of the University of Missouri's College of Veterinary Medicine Class of 2011!! *squee*


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

Congratulations! 



Andy.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Congratulations. 

DFrost


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Good Job!!!!!!


----------



## Martin Espericueta (Apr 1, 2006)

So we get a free checkup for our dogs every year when you begin your practice =D>

Congrats!


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Congratulations, Maren!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Just found out today...I'm now officially a member of the University of Missouri's College of Veterinary Medicine Class of 2011!! *squee*



EXCELLENT!!!!!! =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Elly Elsenaar (Mar 27, 2006)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

YAYYYYYY!!!!! Congrats Maren!!!!!!! Way to go!!!!!!


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

wow. congrats. that's quite an accomplishment. best of luck to you.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Do you start in September?

I'm excited about having a vet on our forum.


----------



## Amanda Layne (Aug 9, 2006)

That is HUGE!  Way to go Maren! Lots of hard work ahead, but I am sooooooooooo HAPPY for you!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Very, very cool!!! =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone! Now I just have to finish up this blankety blank masters thesis this week over spring break and get ready to defend. Connie, we start mid August or thereabouts. By the time I'm done, vet school will probably be a breeze compared to grad school. *aggravated sigh*

And sure, bring the dogs on by for free checkups on the house. ;-) Even Jeff, as I'm likely to end up in Colorado eventually one of these days.


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Nice work...a big congrats to you.


----------



## Debbie High (Jul 2, 2006)

Maren, How wonderful!!! I know that you will be a fantastic vet! Congratulations!

Debbie


----------



## Alicia Mertz (Mar 28, 2006)

Woo hoo! FANTASTIC!! Way to go! You'll do great.


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

Excellent Maren! Bet you'll love that large animal rotation!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Becky Shilling said:


> Excellent Maren! Bet you'll love that large animal rotation!


Thanks Becky! LOL, yeah, horses, llamas, and the smaller ruminants (goats, sheep, etc) are all fine, but I'm not a fan of cattle or pigs. Nothing like having your hand up the cow's butt while it's simultaneously trying to kick, crap, and piss on you. *eye roll* I wouldn't mind being a mixed practice vet and including exotics too, but easy on the cattle, please! Then again, there's not that many smaller family farms out there left. Most big cattle productions these days have their own vets, not the local doc in town. 

I'm probably going to try for a residency in veterinary behavior, but I wouldn't want to do that 100% of the time telling people they screwed up their own dog. I do that as it is right now, I just would get paid a lot more for it. ;-) I'm still vaguely considering the Army Veterinary Corps, but only if I could work with the military working dogs down in Lackland AFB. That'd be pretty cool. I've heard they have amazing facilities.


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

I haven't worked with llamas or sheep and thank all the stars, never with pigs! But at least with horses, you can get some kind of mental rapport with them, in most cases anyway. Cattle are just so darn stupid!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Super congrats - I know Vet School used to be harder to get into than Med School! Major accomplishment.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Wow Maren, that is really spectacular, CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Erin Wegner (Jan 2, 2007)

I am a little late....but CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Robert Blok (Jul 26, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Just found out today...I'm now officially a member of the University of Missouri's College of Veterinary Medicine Class of 2011!! *squee*


Congrats Maren, well done. A long wait though........2011. How come?

Robert


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Robert Blok said:


> Congrats Maren, well done. A long wait though........2011. How come?
> 
> Robert


That's the graduating year.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

hey maren, one of our local vets that my daughter's been shadowing is a U of M grad. what i love about him is that he ordered a whole case of ferret vax in order to vax our ferret (miss molly). she's the only ferret in his whole practice (tried to rope me into helping fix ruptured pigs on the way out the door, BTW), so i hope someone else gets one b/f the vax are outdated....
between him and you offering free exams, i'm kinda likin' the U of M grads...now just get graduated!!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

LOL, I'm working on it, Ann!  I'm still writing up my darn masters thesis and will have to defend at the end of the month. Whoo...maybe I'll post it online if anyone cares anything about rodent diets, endocrine disruptors, and mouse uteri.  At least my faculty advisor can't keep me any longer than this summer, muhahaha! 

I had mentioned to you my parents live in Omaha, right? Born and graduated from high school there, but lived many places in between. My ferret hasn't gotten his distemper vaccination for this year as the vet clinics in town apparently don't have it in at the moment. Of course, all I'm worried about is the rabies really and only that even by law since he never is around other ferrets.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> ...maybe I'll post it online if anyone cares anything about rodent diets, endocrine disruptors, and mouse uteri. ...


What could be more fun?????


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> What could be more fun?????


Exactly! As great as my faculty advisor is...that is precisely why Maren says...NO MORE GRAD SCHOOL! 8)


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

have your vet call my vet--he might get a deal on the distemper!! what really surprised me was that it took an entire cc each for the vax--seemed like a huge amt for a 1.6# ferret---and then finding 2 spots was kinda interesting, too. poor molly-but she didn't mind the dewormer, ended up licking it off the outside of the syringe too 

and if you ever mentioned your parents living in OM, i don't remember it. small world, huh?

what do your dogs think about your ferret? my dobe wants to eat her, my labx doesn't want anything to do w/her (only b/c she's inside, and sadie knows that varmints in the house-like cats, are off limits), brix lets her crawl around on his head and neck, but is EXTREMELY interested.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

When we adopted Walker Texas Ranger (yup, hubby named him), he was supposed to get his ferret distemper upon adoption from the Kansas City ferret rescue we got it from, but the lady who gives them wasn't there that day, so we never ended up doing it, so normally I would just say skip it as I'm a minimal vaccinator, but I have no way of knowing if he's ever gotten it before, so I probably should get it done at least once. We do the yearly rabies only by law. Funny we brought this up as my vet *finally* called me (liike 2 months later) just last night and said that they finally got the vaccination in. 

Walker is pretty much afraid of nothing. Buck the husky/Rott mix is deathly afraid of him and will run in his crate and hide if he's out in the basement (back when I first got Buck, I gave him a very hard correction for going after my former rabbits, so it probably has something to do with it). Zoso the Mal has play bowed at him occasionally, which sends the ferret into doing his ferret dance. Strider the Aussie mix pretty much ignores him. It's funny because I think they somehow know that Walker is a violent little carnivore kind of like them, just on a smaller scale. Just imagine if there was a ferret the size of a German shepherd! Scary thought!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

oh the ferret dance!! that is SUCH a HOOT--they think they're SO BAD!!!!! and miss molly has been known to bite brix' lips and the skin at the corner of his eye (yes--sharply indrawn breath here!). all i can say is it's a good thing her owner has her vax up-to-date!
BTW-where would you place an IV catheter in a ferret? (i was dreaming about IV catheters the other night...) and how would you hold them still enough to place it?!?


----------

